# Bulkhead fishing



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

We gave it a shot last weekend. Woke up at 6am. Made a 12-15 throws of the cast net to get enough shad to fish with, which wasn't much. Worried we would run out if the bite was good. 

The shad didn't noticeably show up till about around 8:30 but it wasn't like I have seen in the past. Fishing was tough but we did catch a few. Some were caught off the dock Friday evening. Largest two were 26". 

Only caught one Sunday morning. It was pretty cold and the waves were big enough to surf on. 

Going back this weekend to give it another try.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that. Good eating fish


Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Good job in those conditions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just got back yesterday and went late this morning I still got one hybrid a dozen cats and too many gou.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A couple of the drum were close to 8# today and thatâ€™s a good fight. The Shad on the south end did not run the top of the bulkhead, but stayed deeper and out from the bank some. The bite was tricky and I wound up just letting them go until the circle hook did itâ€™s magic.
Ditto it should be heating up great soon. Thatâ€™s a nice layout of fat cats on the dock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*question...*

How long does the shad run on the bulkheads usually last? Is it over sometime in mid May? I don't have a lot of experience on the bulkheads.

Thanks,
Phishtales


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It has been lasting longer the last few years, sometimes into first week of June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Already ate all our fish. Had it fried Monday evening and blackened Tuesday evening. Of course had both meals for lunch the next day too. I prefer to eat as much as I can before I freeze it. 

Going back this weekend with the wife and youngest son. Last week I was there with my oldest boy. Hoping to at least double the take.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I still haven’t seen the shad hit the Bulkhead up in Westwood Shores. Also, the boathouse is loaded with 4 to 9 inch crappie. Kind of a weird year so far.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lots of those small crappie in Beacons too.
The shad should be running the bulkhead with the warming trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nothing this weekend. Caught two catfish and one white bass Saturday morning. Had to throw the cast net 20 times to catch 20 shad. Got up Sunday morning and still no shad on the bulkhead so I didn't even waste my time going out.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I kept 10 nice high fins on the bulkhead yesterday morning. Caught 9 gou ( I know that sounds like a stretch ) lol. Also caught a bunch of fiddlers yesterday which was a change. I caught all mine on a short Carolina rig with a 2/0 Kahle. Like shadslinger said earlier, I just let em run until they hooked themselves. Going noodling in the morning with an old friend.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Shad were plentiful yesterday morning.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sun of guns weâ€™re hungry this morning!







Fished solo and caught twenty five by 9:30.
Cried uncle and got beacon bay Don to help me clean them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice. Going back next weekend. Hope they are still there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Water temp was 68.9 and the shad, although not visible along the very top, were thick.
I saw a group of egrets feasting and noticed the screen was full of them so it was one cast with the net and I had four inches in a five gallon bucket.
The fish were super aggressive and I lost a hook about every third fish because it was deep in the fish.
I bet it's on good for a while.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The noodle trip was exceptional. 72 quart ice chest full and back at the camp by 9:30.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

whsalum said:


> The noodle trip was exceptional. 72 quart ice chest full and back at the camp by 9:30.


oh please tell us you have video of that!
snookered


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

No video, I do have a picture or two if I can get em to post


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice frying size!


----------

